# Filling the freezer



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm just curious guys, is shooting a limit of birds the only real measure of a successful hunt? I'm posting this in the pheasant forum, but it could apply to any species or season. I read all these posts, and it's like, "we got our limit with fourteen guys", which is great, but there's very little mention of the "experience". Maybe it's just too much typing for some, maybe some were only road hunting and don't want to get into the details, or possibly people think nobody is interested in their points of view. I love to hear the stories. All the subscriptions to hunting/shooting magazines will attest to that! But it makes me wonder, is filling the freezer what it's really all about? I gotta wonder, Burl


----------



## SportingClub (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, you hear this kind of thing every year--an emphasis on quantity over quality. Just because you CAN take x number of birds, should that be the goal?


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Naw, if I wanted to fill the freezer I would buy a half of a beef. Its a lot easier.

I have a friend. I've known this guy since 7th grade. We grew up hunting and shooting together. We're now 50 years old. Our life's path has taken us on different journeys. We see each other about once a month, usually for breakfast somewhere on Saturday. His kids are grown. Mine are almost grown. In 1996 he and his wife came to within a whisker of separating. My wife and I divorced this past summer. His son flys Black Hawks in the Army. My son graduates high school this year.

We take a week long trip somewhere every year. We hunt, we see new territory, we talk about our lives. Sometimes he does most the talking and I do most of the listening, other times its the other way around - just depends on whats going on in our lives that year.

Have traveled to ND about 4 times and coming again this year. We've never limited out. Does it bother us? Not in the least.

What we're hunting for is ourselves.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good on ya Mike. I hope you've had the opportunity to pass it on. Burl


----------



## SportingClub (Oct 28, 2004)

Well-put, Mike. Kind of puts it all in perspective.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Some hunts are different for me Burly. Like next weekend we have our annual guys hunt. Where all the guys in the family that can make it go out for a 4 day weekend and have fun. We hunt, eat, drink at the local bar and just enjoy being out and the company of each other. Shooting birds is just a bonus to that weekend. Don't get me wrong. We don't want to get skunked but being well short of our limit is not a big deal. 
I also am the this way when we are with a new hunter or kids. I am able to practice a lot of paitence in these situations.

Other times though I want to have a heck of a shoot and prove to myself that I am a pretty dog gone good goose hunter. I take it very seriously and really go after it. This suits me well since my main hunting partner is pretty dead set on the same goal. Birds of a feather flock together.

The older I get the better it is to just go out and not limit out. Just to get out in the fields and get away from stresses at home and work has become more and more of a draw than shooting a whole bunch of birds. Not that things are bad or anything but to just get out and not think about anything but the birds, nature, and the friends that join you. Well, that just gets better all the time.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Absolutely not!!!! The "limit" is just "icing on the cake". I think it has to do with age. I am still young. I am only 32. I can remember when I was "knee high to a grasshopper" and went hunting with my Dad and Grandfather. I couldn't stand it when they would let certain birds go and then turn around and say: "That one was too easy". "We will leave that one for seed." It made me furious!! I could not understand WHY they would let them go. Now (even though I am still young) I can understand why.

Why did they let them go???? I'll tell you why. As far as I can tell they wanted to keep hunting. You see hunting is not about getting your limit. It is about the time you spend with family and friends. Enjoying and sharing what myself and many else on this site hold dear to our hearts. I sometimes take it for granted. I should not. It's all about joking around with a miss on an easy bird, watching your dogs do what they love, and sharing time with the ones you love. The latter is something we should never take for granted. We are all mortal and our time on this earth is limited. I will never forget the times I spent with my Grandfather. He taught me more than anybody can and ever will. Every time I step into the field I think about the things he told, showed and taught me. I will never forget it.

Now, it has come "full circle". I have a daughter and I am trying to pass the things that my Grandfather taught me on to her. I am so thankful that she is so excited and enthused about learning the sport. She is only 3 but, she wants to help clean the birds, work with the dogs, and hear stories about her great grandpa. It makes me proud!!! I hope that he can look down on us and smile. I know he would also be proud&#8230;&#8230;.. lets not forget what is really important. It's the hunt that's important not the limit.

Burly1, thanks for reminding me&#8230;&#8230;least we not forget. Take care guys and take a kid hunting&#8230;..you might impact their lives in a way you never thought possible. Latter!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

The first time I went pheasant hunting or just hunting for that matter was last year (because pheasant season has not started here yet), any way it was my dad, me, and my brother led by my dads friend which was fun because my dad works alot but any way we were hunting pheasant and rabbit and my dad was more worried about me and my brother getting something he was having us shoot instead of him and I think he only shot a few times and the only thing we got was 1 rabbit taken by my brother and we were fine withthat because we got to spend time with one another, and I cant wait until this season becuase now I kind of what I am doing so maybe we will have better luck next year. Take it easy guys, Nick.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Jiffy, very well put. That pretty much sums up how I feel about it.

I definitely enjoy a good shoot when I can get into it, but that is never the point or reason for me going. Sometimes when I've had crappy couple days and start getting restless I love just getting out in the field. I usually just go out to a couple fields close to home if I only have a few hours. They don't usually hold too many birds, and many times I come back empty-handed, but I'm just glad that I could get out. I think I've made some of my toughest decisions with the time that I had to think about it while I'm out hunting. Coming back with a limit of birds, or any birds for that matter is just a bonus to me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's just easy to say..."we limited."

But I had some great experiences with my brother and friends this past weekend.Made some great shots and missed some easy ones.The dog work was outstanding,especially in the snow on Sat.He is 6 years old and definitely knows what the game is all about.Some super points.

But on a sad note,my brother's lab,Chip is 12 years old and just can't do it anymore.Hips are pretty much gone.He was one of the best pheasant dogs I've ever hunted behind.Many times we would be taking a break and he would disappear...."Where's Chip"....we would find him hunting.That's what his world was all about.It will be sad not seeing Chip flushing and retrieving any more roosters.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe its bad luck, but I only got one bird on two days of hunting. (Did shoot well though - I took three shots on opener, one was rangey, the other two were on the bird I killed.)

And our group of six got three birds on two days of hunting. We walked 14 miles, had some good chats, got some great exercise in, I was out with my dad, watched Gunnar spook up hens and make some great retrieves and flushes. He put 20 miles on at least, and was tired as...well...a dog through Monday night.

I wouldn't have traded it for anything, even though the numbers weren't there for us. I like just being out there, the birds are a bonus, and I think the pride fact is in good shooting, not just a limit of birds. I try to get better each time, more accurate. When I took my first limit, I cycled through about 12 shells to get them...I look back and think that was fun, but man was I an even worse shot than I am now?!? LOL.

Just have fun with it. That's what I try to do.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

If youve limited, youve succeeded to the full extent you are allowed. You should be happy- if the meat doesnt go to waste. Still I will relish a day where we got afew, shot well, didnt loose cripples, dogs did great and everyone had fun, rather than ---------a day where got our limt by blazing away, flock shooting, road hunting, loosing cripples, dogs broke or refused commands, and guys argued over stupid stuff.

All I know is if you hit a dry spell......... the guys get a lot more fun to be around after we get into a pile o birds. I guess its the happy medium. No one wants to get skunked, especially if had chances and blew it. But a "limit" is an arbitrary number set by wildlife agencies. I wont let them decide if I had a great time. 1 bird, two birds, three, 6 ducks or three. Who cares?

Yall have to admit though, it can be fun to limit out. My best 4 day stretch of hunting ever in Nodak came when I shot a limit of ducks one day, a limit of Sharpies the next, Pheasants the following, and finally a limit of huns with a true double to finsh the limit. All days had other birds of each type mixed in the bag as well. And my dog was in a zone as well.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My favorite bird is the one that everyone shoots at and gets away so it's certainly not the kill. Everyone enjoys the hunt but it is always nice to get something. No sense going fishing if your not going to catch fish. I think it is noble to enjoy hunting without killing but to hunt is to kill. When you are young I think it is iimportant to get something and this is how you would define a good hunt. However, hunters go through various stages as they become hunters instead of killers. I am to the point where when I take people pheasant hunting I could care less about shooting a pheasant and many times don't even carry my gun or if I do carry it only shot birds that no one else has a shot at. My second favorite bird is the one the dog trails for a couple hundred yards and gets up. I don't care if it is a hen or a rooster, I get equal satisfaction from both. However, I certainly would not fault people who like to get something. The most important part about killing is "am I willing to do the best that I can to retrieve what I killed and when I retrieve it will I clean it and not waste it." I compare pheasant hunting to salmon fishing. You cannot overharvest salmon or pheasants so there is no reason not to enjoy the resource. Do you have to hunt to kill? Depends on where you are as far as being a self actualizing hunter.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

went with a competetive group on sat (opener) 3 behind my dog "limited" by 930, one hunter with me had not been out in 15 years and had never hunted with a pointer, the other..my dad, basically the clean up guy when we miss (he relishes that more than the hunt itself). the other 2 guys went back to the field early evening as they had no morning "success". sunday I went with a buddy from Minto who doesnt get to see pheasants often, my dog got him into 8 birds at the same time.....three shots later there was no reason for a retrieve, went for a late breakfast at the cafe empty. both had a blast.

sure I got birds, the most fun of the weekend was hanging in the local cafes and telling stories of the misses and solid points, while my dog received praises with "I dont think I will hunt behind a flusher again."

just my thoughts and I am in no way trying to start a fight with the lab owners

going thurs afternoon and hoping for the same outcome


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

efinitely the hunt and watching dogs work. Although when I was younger it was more about numbers. :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Its all about the dog for me. The only time I stop and shoot off the road is for my 14-year old step-son to get some shooting in, he needs the practice bad. And he doesn't go with much, Its just usually me and my dog, so the limit is hard for us to get. I usually just shoot one at a time and let her retrive it, just to drag it out a little.

I just started to go for pheasants again, and its all for my dog or kid. That being said....I like to keep going for my limit. My dog never wants to quit, and I feel bad not letting her go more.

I spend a lot of time packageing and cooking up roosters. I like to jerky any I have to freez.

However, I bet I would shoot 1 tenth the amount if it wasn't for my dog.


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

dear pointing dog owners
I am tired of listening to you talk about
how pointing dogs are some how better than flushers.
give me a break. Both have there advantages and it is 
all based on preference. my opinion: If i wanted to walk up on empty points later in the season, i would get a pointer. if i wanted a dog that my kids can't be around, i would get a pointer. if i wanted a dog that i have to force fetch, i would get a pointer. we can keep going back and forth on which is better or worse, but why waste our time. go out and hunt, have fun, and enjoy being outside.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

crna, pointers and flushers:

A lab and a pointer are visiting. The lab said, "My human houses me, feeds me, and takes me hunting. He must be a God." The pointer said, "My human houses me, feeds me, and takes me hunting. I must be a God." 

I'm past limiting. I enjoy the sights of the natural world away from the conflicts and stress of work. While it is important to connect the gun to the bird I do remember the ones that got away far longer. Without the dog I'd stay home, as the companionship, training (he trains me) and natural ability in action make hunting with a dog worthwhile. Did you ever think what you have to be paid to hunt for a living? Wet, cold, stiff, hungry, sweat... what a job description!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

crna....I agree both have good points about them....but you are dead wrong about a couple of things.My GWP is great with my family.And I've seen some labs I wouldn't trust around my kids.

My GWP isn't force trained to retrieve....he can find dead birds as well as any lab I've seen.....all natural.

As you say.... enjoy hunting behind any good dog. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The fact is, the very best dog to hunt behind is the one that will obey commands, the rest are just a pain in the a$$ waiting to happen. Enough bickering already. Burl


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's not the dog. It is the owner!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The best part of upland hunting is watching the dog work...no doubt about it.

A close second is watching the dog retrieve!

:run:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

For me, it's all about the opportunity. I will more than likely never own land myself and I really appreciate all of the land owners who give me the chance to do what I love the most! Hunt with my Family, dog, and friends...All the rest is just gravy! I do like gravy though!


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Yep, I love the ones where they brag on how many birds they shot over their dogs. Usually its the newbie to bird dogs where he states how he shot over a 100 birds over his dog in a season and it was only 8 months old. I would love to hunt over a dog like that :roll: Heck if I get one bird off a really nice handled bird I am fine with that. I like it when my dog points hens, this makes for great training. Of course I love to run dogs on wild birds with just a blank pistol, so maybe I am nuts.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's all about the dogs baby!


----------

